# Shere Panjab To Reform?



## gurcharan singh (Aug 7, 2011)

Shere Punjab is an organization that was set up in Birmingham, Handsworth in 1988 to protect the Sikh faith and the Punjabi community from other communities. It was also developed to fight for the independence of Khalistan. It is not linked to any other Sikh organization and is mainly a non- amitari organization. 

The Shere Punjab does work with other Sikh organizations from time to time; it consists of a five member committee. To be a member you cannot be part of any other organization. Members have to follow the 10 Guru`s teaching and the Guru Granth Sahib and no other teachings. The main active committee members were Dal singh, Bush, Tari, Bomb, Shinda Leeds, Tali Walsall, Sarj and Gurmeet. 

There are active members across the UK and across the world still to this day. The Shere Punjab does not get involved in Gurdwara politics, any individual that does get involved with Gurdwara politics does so, on his own accord but has nothing to do with the Shere Punjab organization. Any member can do what he pleases with his free time but is not to use the name of the organization.

In recent months there have been certain people claiming to be part of the Shere Punjab and have been using the name of the organization in Gurdwara`s and threatening the committee members of the Gurdwara’s for their personal gains. These people are backed by the Indian intelligence agencies to cause rifts amongst the amitari`s and the non amitari`s. These are people who are not part of the Shere Punjab Organization, so BE AWARE OF THEM! 

The people in the UK already know who the real Shere Punjab are and what they have done for the Sikh community, these people are putting false allegations on the Real Shere Punjab committee members.

In recent years we have not made any statements regarding these false allegations, however we now find ourselves being pushed aside and the Sikh community believing in these false allegations on the people who fought for the Sikh community in the past and feel that the truth needs to be told. If you wish to find out more information regarding the false allegations accusing the real Shere Punjab members of committing crimes towards the Gurdwara committee members you are free to ask the committee members themselves if any sort of threats have made by the real Shere Punjab members, if any of the allegations have been proved to be true feel free to email us back. NT]


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 10, 2011)

This thread was moved to Leaders for discussion by moderators. The decision has been to return the thread to the main forum. We would appreciate hearing all points of view, as we are seeking a way to back up the article with the experiences of other members, and facts.

I have removed the email address given at the end of the article. Please use the SPN private message feature if you wish to contact gurcharan singh. Thanks


----------

